# Hollywood FX Pro 5.3 & Premiere Pro



## josDesign (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Mein Bruder hat unserer Familie das Hollywood FX Pro 5.3 gekauft.

Nur eldier erscheint nirgendswo in Premiere Pro der Eintrag Pinnacle. 

Wisst ihr wie ich das trotzdem rein bekomme ins neue Premiere Pro?

Beim 6.5 hats noch funktioniert. Aber mit dem Premiere Pro tu ich lieber arbeiten!


mfg
josef

PS: thx


----------



## MaRo (1. April 2004)

Hallo,
wie hast Du denn Premiere 6.5 und Hollywood FX 5 zusammengebracht - bei mir haut das nicht hin.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (1. April 2004)

ganz einfach. Den Ordner Pinacle aus dem Plug-In Verzeichnis von 6.5 ind das Plug-In Verzeichnis in Premiere Pro kopieren und PPro neu starten. So bin ich umgestiegen.


----------



## The-God (2. April 2004)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen was Hollywood FX ist sind das Effekte oder Überblendungen ?

Gruß


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (2. April 2004)

also ich habe die 4er Version. Das sind alles Überblendungen. Mann kann sogar eigene gestalten, ist aber aufwändig. Bin bisher nicht wirklich erfolgreich gewesen mit selbstgebastelten. Du kannst dich ja bei Pinnacle informieren. Da müsste es beschrieben sein.


----------



## Pgame (4. April 2004)

Wie bekommt ihr denn Hollywood FX 5 mit Premiere hin ?

Wenn ich FX installiere, kann ich es als Standalone ausführen, Premiere findet aber kein Plugin für die 5er Ver.

Oder muss ich da bestimmte Files ins Plugin Verzeichnis kopieren ?

Gruss


----------



## pdatrain (4. April 2004)

*.*

Ich glaube nicht, dass (Premiere) 6.x-er Plug-Ins mit der Pro-Version laufen, da Adobe einfach zu viel an der Art der Implementierung geändert hat.


----------



## Pgame (4. April 2004)

Also die 4er läuft nu mit Premiere Pro, wie Schnip-Schnap es sagte, einfach das Pinnacle Verzeichnis kopieren, aber wie bindet man Pinnacle 5 in Premiere ein ?

ich habes bis heute nicht hinbekommen, evtl weiss einer mehr 

Gruss
Pgame


----------



## Pgame (4. April 2004)

Habe das hier gefunden:

It is possible thanks to a small handling:
   you copies the HfxEdt5.vfx file being in
   program files-pinnacle-hollywoodfx5-Host Plugins-Edition
   towards program file-adobe-premiere pro-Plug-ins
   but you re-elect it (only the extenson) by HfxEdt5.prm

nachdem ich diese Datei einfach kopiert und umbenannt habe, habe ich das plugin in Premiere Pro hineinkopiert. Nur beim Anwenden macht er nicht das was er soll, sprich ich kann den Übergang auswählen, nur anscheinend hat er einen Konflikt mit den Spuren und kann es nicht richtig darstellen, schade eigentlich


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (4. April 2004)

das was ich meinte ist Holliwood FX Pro für Premiere, das was du da versuchst zu importieren ist Holliwood FX für Pinnacle. Ich bezweifle, dass es mit einfacher Dateiumbenennung klappt. Wie du bereits bemerkt hast, laufen die Übergänge nicht richtig. Ich würde also vermuten, es geht nicht.


----------



## Pgame (5. April 2004)

Ne, eigentlich habe ich schon die Hollywood FX Pro 5 gemeint.


----------

